# Eating Birds



## GrouseFeathers (Nov 7, 2010)

Will Force Fetch work on eating birds? Out of the blue on a recent groue hunt my 2.5 year old GSP started to munch on a grouse after she pointed it and retreived it half way. I had her out with a big time field champion setter. Prior to this she retreived to hand (Chuckar, Pheasant, Wood Duck). I have put a lot of training into being steady and worked on retreiving from an early age but not FF. I stared today with a frozen bird which she picks up for a split second and trys to pull out feathers. I imediately praised her and had her drop it in my hand.

Please someone tell me that I can fix her. Do I need a pro? If so, how much? I live in SE Michigan.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Mouth problems are very difficult, if not impossible to cure. If you take the dog to a good pro, he may be able to control but not cure the problm. You're looking at about four months minimum at 5-600.00 a month.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm no pro but had the same problem when my Chessie was younger. She'd stop, drop the bird then start plucking feathers. I've stopped it by going back to the basics and reteaching the "here" means "here" command. If your dog doesn't stop on the way in, how then could it start to eat it. Are you using a collar? If not I suggest you get one and first and foremost condition the dog to the collar. (Lardy's collar condition dvd) Then hit the training fields. Send the dog out and here. here, here her all the way back. If she slows to stop nick her and enforce the "here" command. After awhile when in the real hunting world she'll know she can't stop and drop it if your comanding "here" My dog did it once at the start of the season after I worked the summer with her and I nicked her. Now it's out and back Bumber or Bird. Like I mentioned I'm no pro and aplogize if this is not the politicly correct way to correct the problem, but like I mentioned it worked for me. And by the way if it works for your dog you only need to send me $150. See that saved you a little already. lol
Good Luck


----------

